# Latest project (Two worlds Collided)



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The rocks up in the 'air' like that are very well done! Are they real rocks? Or something lighter?


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

They are real rocks held up with very fine fishing line


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, he is going to love it and have a parade of people coming in his room to see it too. Really nice job.


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you, had a look at you post it's a lovely looking tank. the driftwood is a great feature.


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

That looks amazing so far, I can't wait to see the complete set up.


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

just waiting on the plants to come, hoping to be able to post the finished tank this weekend.


----------



## robinc (Jul 24, 2014)

can't wait to see it with plants!


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

OOooh, he is going to love it! *I* love it! I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

LOTS OF WEEPING MOSS REQUIRED!!

Some mini java fern would look great shoved in the gaps of the rocks on the RHS. Easy to maintain for your grandson, should only need fish food to survive.

The full Avatar spectacular for your lucky grandson! Wish my grandpa was that cool!


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice and really like the hanging rock idea. Congrats


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

I am always interested in how to attach things elegantly. What did you use to attach the rocks to the fishing line? And then to the top glass?


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi gmdias, here are a few pics of how I hung the rock islands in the tank. 
The first pic is of how I glued the fishing line to the rocks. I used the lightest fishing line that I could find which was 2kg about 4.5 lbs breaking strain.I crossed 2 lenghts of the line over the top of the rock and glued it using a waterproof Araldite glue. Which when dry gave me a strand of line coming from the four corners of each rock. and on the 2 larger rocks I glued some mesh to help give the glue some added strength so the line wouldn't pull out of the glue.









I brought a 8mm thick poly carb tile and cut it into 12mm strips which I glued under the hood support which sits on top of the tank. I worked out where I needed the strips and glued them in position with waterproof silicone.





















The large triangular shaped rock at the back of tank on the right I glued a heater suction cup and bracket to the back of the rock And use that to keep the rock off glass back of the tank and the fishing line I have siliconed to the back of the tank to support the rock, this way if the suction on the cup releases then the fishing line will hold the rock in place andthe cup will still hold it off the glass.










In the end I ended up gluing the 2 large rocks together using a couple of bits of the poly carb strips. the back of the rocks look a bit messy, If need be I'll cover it with moss to hide it.





















The filter power head died on me over a week ago, Have only just received the replacement part today. The tank is now back running with new filter powerhead. and new replacement lightin the hood. So I should finally get the tank fully planted over the next few days, and will post some pics of the tank when it's finished.


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info! You are so much fun!


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Very clever -- nice job.


----------



## NatureGirl (Dec 30, 2015)

So cool! You are a good grandpa. A little imagination goes a long way. Excited to see the finished product.


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Have finally finished planting the Tank. Here are some pics, I'll add or remove plants as it grows in, will see how it goes as it is the first time I have used mosses other than java which i used a long time ago and still hate,


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

I want to see your grandson's face when he gets this! Looks great!


----------



## FizzyShellfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Really cool... like an old Yes album cover, or the movie Avatar.


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Had Dinner with my Daughter, son in law and GK's. Took a couple of pics of the tank, the weeping moss and spikey moss are doing well. the xmas moss was a failure.
Little fingers have had a bit of a play as you may be able to see. Will go back on Sunday morning and do some maintenance on the rocks and trim the moss and give the tank a good clean. 
Here are some pics as of tonight. will post some more on sunday after the clean.


----------

